# Hamskea Archery Solutions New Break-Thru Release



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

Can we get a video with Big Tim G demonstrating it like the level?!


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

In do time my friend.


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

Definitely interested in trying this release, let me know when you guys are accepting staff applications!


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

Interested for sure. Sounds like a great way to get rid of target panic.


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

Let me tell you guys. We have these releases at my local shop and I have tryed them out, they are GREAT!!!! I will be shooting one ths year!!!!


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words bowcrazyinco


----------



## ThompsonStrings (Oct 6, 2008)

so glad to see the best release around available once again. It truely is the most consistant of this type of release. Prices? I hope less expensive


----------

